# good luck and god speed



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

to all u nd pheasant hunters good luck and god speed to u all and have a fun and safe hunt this weekend.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ditto !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

thank you and the same to you


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Have fun and take it easy on the dogs


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Good luck everybody!!!

Good point goosepride the forecast is for around 80 degrees on saturday, keep a very close eye on those dogs.

Should be a good opener. :beer:


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

T-18 for my first ND hunt. Off to work now, then back to get ready for the drive in the morning. Hope everyone does well, watch the dogs and give them pleanty of water, heck, drink pleanty yourself too, its gonna be warm. Hope the gun shoots straight and pleanty of limits are had.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ran home for lunch and threw a bag full of my hunting clothing in the garage, set out my shells and gun, my dog was going apesh*t. I have been hyped for a while now, but I actually think my dog is more excited than me!!!!! Yippeeeeeeeee :run:


----------

